# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  from the WSJ:  Baked Hot Chocolate

## Grey

From the WSJ:

"I've always believed in hot chocolate for dessertso long as it's ridiculously rich and served in a demitasse cup with something playful, like a peppermint stick. And then I discovered a recipe for Baked Hot Chocolate in "The Essence of Chocolate," by John Scharffenberger and Robert Steinberg, founders of the chocolate manufacturer Scharffen Berger. While I will continue to serve hot chocolate after dinner, this novel concoction is a fun, delicious riff on the original drink. 

This recipe is credited to Heidi Friedlander, a pastry chef who served it over a dozen years ago at the Cleveland bistro Moxie, where it remains the most popular dessert. With only four ingredients, it couldn't be easier to make. Cooking these simple kitchen staples results in three layers of differing texture: The top layer is slightly crispy; the middle, a warm, silken pudding and, at the bottom, you'll find the most unctuous hot chocolate imaginable. 

The key here is very good chocolate. Choose one you would like to eat instead of a decent baking bar. If whipped cream is to your fancy, sweeten it ever so sparingly with confectioners' sugar. Spiking the cream with a splash of bourbon will surely not arouse complaint either. Serve these in small mugs for a trompe-l'oeil effectat least one of your guests will unknowingly try to take a sip of dessert. A last course that's both trick and treat.

Aleksandra Crapanzano

.Total Time: 40 Minutes

Serves: 4

Ingredients
9 ounces high-quality semisweet chocolate, finely chopped

6 tablespoons unsalted butter, cut into cubes

4 large eggs

1/4 cup granulated sugar

Lightly sweetened whipped cream, to taste (optional)

What To Do
1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Arrange four 1-cup ovenproof coffee cups, mugs or 8-ounce ramekins in a baking or roasting pan.

2. Melt chocolate and butter together in a double boiler set over barely simmering water. Whisk occasionally until smooth. Remove from heat and set aside. 

3. Stir eggs and sugar together in a mixing bowl, then set bowl over simmering water. Stir until warm to the touch. 

4. Remove from heat. Beat egg mixture with an electric beater until light and fluffy, 3-5 minutes. Gently fold egg mixture into chocolate mixture. 

5. Spoon batter into cups. Add enough very hot water to baking pan to come halfway up sides of cups. Bake until the tops lose their glossy finish, 15-20 minutes. Carefully remove cups from pan. 

6. Serve warm or at room temperature with a generous dollop of whipped cream, if desired. Puddings may be refrigerated for up to one day. To reheat, bring them to room temperature and then set in a 350-degree oven until warm, about 5 minutes.

----------


## MIke R

Wendi makes that quite often

----------


## andynap

Looks like a souffle

----------


## MIke R

yeah a little denser than that - at least the way Wendi makes it

----------


## JEK

SOLID FUN | When hot chocolate is baked, it turns crispy on the top, puddinglike in the center.

----------


## LindaP

I am licking the screen......so is it like a molten chocolate then????

----------


## JEK

Yep, that's what I make it to be. iMHO

----------


## Dennis

> I am licking the screen......so is it like a molten chocolate then????




"The top layer is slightly crispy; the middle, a warm, silken pudding and, *at the bottom, you'll find the most unctuous hot chocolate imaginable*."

A bit different.

----------


## MIke R

its  very good Linda....and everyonce in a while Wendi will line the cups with a buttery phylo dough too...which takes it to another level

----------


## andynap

Phylo lacks butter unless you butter it

----------


## MIke R

she does....honey butter in fact

----------


## andynap

Well then, it's buttered not buttery   :Big Grin:   :p

----------


## MIke R

oh my head...LOL

yes...sure...whatever....

thats it

----------


## GramChop

> SOLID FUN | When hot chocolate is baked, it turns crispy on the top, puddinglike in the center.



That's so nice I had to see it twice!

Thanks for the recipe, Kristin!!

----------


## Grey

Sounds delicious, easy, and only a few ingredients.  My kind of recipe.  But I need to purchase some ramekins first.

----------


## andynap

Oven-proof coffee cups

----------


## MIke R

> Sounds delicious, easy, and only a few ingredients.  My kind of recipe.  But I need to purchase some ramekins first.




Le Creuset makes some really nice ramekins....

----------


## andynap

Probably weigh 5 pounds apiece. Totally unnecessary considering how many times they are used. We have Pillivuyt Souffle Cups from France- great.

http://www.pillivuytus.com/

----------


## MIke R

they dont weigh 5 pounds and they are very good....

----------


## andynap

Crueset is a name and nothing more. http://www.pillivuytus.com/

----------


## MIke R

funny thing is I got up to get a glass of water and there was one on the counter...so I snapped it with my phone....not 5 pounds...a heart shaped too

----------


## MIke R

> Crueset is a name and nothing more. http://www.pillivuytus.com/




love all my Creusets....they are the furthest things from name only...the heat distribution on the pots and pans is amazingly good

----------


## andynap

There are other things just as good and not as much money.

----------


## MIke R

I dont pay anything near full price.....go to a Creuset outlet...they give it away

----------


## andynap

You have Creusitis. Expand your horizons.

----------


## MIke R

..I have what?????.....did you just make up a word?

I like and use the product...end of story

I am product loyal to any product I like and use

so sue me....LOL

----------


## MIke R

I also have a 75 year old Corning Ware Dutch oven my mother gave me ......in immaculate condition

I love that too...

I recently broke the glass lid to it.....no way in hell I can _ever_ tell her I did that....

----------


## andynap

> ..I have what?????.....did you just make up a word?
> 
> I like and use the product...end of story
> 
> I am product loyal to any product I like and use
> 
> so sue me....LOL




Creusitis- we use that word in the big city- everyone uses it- never heard of it?

----------


## MIke R

no we hicks dont talk that way...geez em crow....dont you pay attention?


ok...new question

when I picked up my monthly CSA from the farm today he gave me a quart of raw organic milk.....

should I drink it????..or dump it??

its a very controversial topic

----------


## andynap

If it tastes good- drink it.

----------


## Grey

I own both Le Creuset and Pillivuyt products and  both are excellent.  Not sure that helps settle this discussion though.

----------


## andynap

Good- the point is there are products out there equal to or better than Creuset

----------


## MIke R

> If it tastes good- drink it.




it tastes very good....but the FDA and CDC say no way...Wendi suggests we make  ricotta with it so the heating would kill any pathogens

----------


## andynap

> Originally Posted by Andynap
> 
> If it tastes good- drink it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it tastes very good....but the FDA and CDC say no way...Wendi suggests we make  ricotta with it so the heating would kill any pathogens




Excellent idea- heat to 200 degrees- add the juice of lemons until it curdles- off heat and rest for 5 hours. Drain in a strainer and press with a weight overnight. Refrigerate.

----------


## JEK

Youse guys should Skype.

----------


## andynap

Watch it pot

----------


## KevinS

I drank milk straight from the cow when I was a kid.  My father had great aim, and could direct a squirt directly at my mouth when he was milking her.  I'm still alive.  But hey, what's a little e. coli, salmonella, brucellosis, or listeria  among friends anyway?

----------


## MIke R

Yeah...uh.....I think we ll just make cheese

----------


## JEK

I've pulled a teat or two in my day as well.

----------


## KevinS

I don't miss the farm.  Or the fishery. Or the cannery.  Or the mink ranch.  

Besides, there's better bandwidth here.

----------


## MIke R

Kevin I would move to where you are from in a heartbeat if the codfishery was still there....but you already know that...the movie "Shipping News" had me....totally

----------


## amyb

Terrific book too, Mike.

----------


## MIke R

yes ....one of the rare cases the movie was as good as the book.....but I am a huge Kevin Spacey fan so that might have helped

----------

